# How many dogs can you have?



## ~Lucky Chi Mama~ (Jan 3, 2013)

One of the other threads got me thinking and wondering. Where I am, we are only allowed two dogs per household (legally)... 

Some of you have such large chi families! How fun.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

In the city, you can have 2 dogs and 2 cats. In my strata, I can have any combination of 2. We moved in before the bylaws had changed though and we have 3.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Here, I believe you can have five before you need to get a special license. 

However, most apartments/rentals only allow 2. I live in a college town so there is a lot of rental property. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I could never find a limit on animals here. I know where Jer is from a household is only allowed 2 animals -period, but no-one followed it.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Where I live it's a limit of two, people break the rule and lie to get around it all the time though, like registering dogs with family members etc.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I got special permission for 3. Then there were therapy dogs. My last two never made the training. I am careful to have them in the backyard pen, so people in the front can't see them. One of my neighbors doesn't like dogs, and he has complained before.


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

I live in an apartment. You can only have 2 dogs under 20 pounds each or 2 cats here. Or one dog and one cat. However in Louisiana, I think I read somewhere that you are allowed 5 dogs and/or 5 cats, so you can have ten animals. After that you need a permit or something like that.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

no limit here in uk,thank goodness


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I believe here, every town is different. Here, where I am it's 4, after that you need a kennel license! Cats, no limit! My neighbor has like 8 or 9!!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Here the limit is 3, but it is not at all enforced. There are no licensees where I live so how would they know? You can get a permit to have up to 6, and it is very easy to obtain, I know several people who have that. 

If you have more than 2 acres the laws are also different, and I think you can have whatever you want but once again who would know? Things are different inside the city limits I think but these are the rules for the county. I don't have to worry at all because I only have 3 and I will not be getting any more. 3 is the magic number as far as my household is concerned.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I have no clue what the limit is here.

I can't imagine taking care of more than I have, though. It's a full time job. :lol:


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Don't know the limit in our town,or even if there is one. I only have 2 dogs, pug and chi...but would love to have a little girl chi.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

TLI said:


> I have no clue what the limit is here.
> 
> I can't imagine taking care of more than I have, though. It's a full time job. :lol:


I hear you there mama! :lol: we decided a while ago that 3 will be our max too!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I only have one, but I've never heard of there being a limit where I am. If there is then it probably isn't enforced since we don't have to register our dogs anywhere here. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Legally here it's 2 but we had 4 registered at the same address and the animal control never said a word we paid all their licensing fees each year don't think they really care as long as they're getting the license fee lol $28 a year if you're 1 day late paying its $50


----------



## abrunk (Jul 23, 2012)

I live in Southeastern Oklahoma and there is no limit here. But I don't know how they could limit dogs and cats here, we have varmits in our yard all the time and I live in town. We have deer that like to eat our grass every morning, have had fox, armadillos, opossum, skunk, the list goes on and on. I would be in trouble if there was a limit though, 4 inside and 2 outside lol


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Laws shmaws! They're meant for the majority  10 Chis only equals x 1 normal sized dog! Providing they're of the "silent" variety 10 of them can be better behaved than 1 dog! I could go on & on, but you get the picture.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Our apartment allows 2 animals but I don't think they really enforce it since the property manager herself has 2 dogs and 2 cats. I don't think our county has a restriction.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

michele said:


> no limit here in uk,thank goodness


Agreed! Im on 4 dogs and 6 cats at the moment and I cant say for sure that Im finished!!LOL
Best friend has 15 cats so also glad there is no UK limit!


----------

